# Turnout Questions-Switchcrafters.



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I am looking into upgrading the switches in the backyard. I have done research on Llagas Creek, Sunset Valley, and Switchcrafters. Switchcrafters is a new company and one of their turnouts is reviewed in the most recent _Garden Railways._ It seems like they are pretty good for the money, does anyone have expierience with them? If so, how do they compare with Llagas Creek/SVRR products.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I have one of the Switchcrafters units in service. 
It is, well, different. 
The rail bends for throwing rather than pivoting points, the Veranda plastic-wood ties seem to be working well. 
The spikes are not stainless, nor mandel-bent under the ties as are Llagas. 
The only real issue you might have is that the ties are Micro-Engineering height. 
If you are laying on a hard, flat surface, there is a small height difference at the railhead. 
I know he was looking into having thinner ties available.


----------

